# Welcome back AKFF



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Well done mods and admin for restoring all that lost info, congratulations!!!!!
I love the new look forum Red


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I shudder to think how much work you personally have done Leigh and Ken, well done fellas we all appreciate it big time 

New forum looks great!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Crikeys...I was down in Melbourne yesterday and you all broke the forum!!!

All I can say is well done Leigh (Red) and Ken (Kraley)...you two are the ultimate techno geek legends for getting it restored and functioning again so quickly. 

We all owe you a beer (so, with 1000 AKFF members, thats about 40 cases coming your way) 8)


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, nice. Now that feels soooooo much better! Well done Red And Kraley! My wife will want to say thanks too, as I wont have to keep dribbling rubbish at her now that the site is back.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks to all who have got AKFF back from the dead.

Don't think I could have gone another day actually having to do work......


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Impressive, Well done Red and Kraley.

Luv the new format.

Not only is it great for us to have the data recovered but even better for the new members that keep coming on board.

Keep up the great work,

Cheers


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Thought I'd put this here, rather than bug anyone with a pm, knowing that Red & Ken are probably pretty busy. It's not a big problem.

I can't see anyone's picture signatures. I just get the little x

Love the new look by the way.

Cheers, Steve.

PS What do KFDU think of having their name on the heading at the top?


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

oooooooohhhhhhhh, it looks so pretty  . Now all i have to do is clean my screen  .
Nice work.

Cheers.
Jamie.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Leigh and Ken did amazing things to get the forum back on track. On behalf of all members I want to say, onya dudes, you guys rock.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh and Ken, THANK YOU,you guys are just fantastic, all the things you have both done for this forum and the members absolutely stuns me   , i would love to buy each of you 27 schooners of pub beer :lol: :lol: , we are all indebeted to you two, thanks again , and love the new format , very professional


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm incredibly grateful that there are people out there that are so dedicated to put so much time into providing a resource like this. The new skin on the forum is so much nicer than the old one and really makes the site look up to date. The only thing I've noticed is it's more difficult to scan the page, especially on LCD screens. This may of course be a familiarity thing so time will tell.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Leigh for all your hard work, the level of expertise you bring to use would probably cost thousands if the forum had to pay for it. Your a top bloke.

Cheers Dave


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for all your hard work - most users will not realise the amount of time and effort required to bring the forum back on line. Well done!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome back AKFF!


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

INCREDABLE YOU GUYS , ABSOLUTELY INCREDABLE. *THANK YOU BOTH!!!!!*
LOOKS GREAT!!!


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks alot guys great work


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Computer Wizards

Like others have said, your efforts are very much appreciated. Even more so becuase they are purely voluntary.

Thanks

Now if you can improve the weather here in Sydney (and my fishing skills) I will worship you.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Well done guys! And the new layout looks great!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

3 Cheers for the Ken and Red show :!:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

well done team......oh it's nice to be back....

cheers
carl


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Clarkos said:


> PS What do KFDU think of having their name on the heading at the top?


Steve, AKFF have always had 'Kayak Fishing Down Under' as part of the forum heading, well before KFDU was started. :shock:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Well done guys.

Love it.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Leigh and Ken, you've done a great job with the recovery and the update to the forum. Well done.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

well done fellas! u are teh L33t!!!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for giving me those 4 months back!!!
Great job to those with the knowledge!
Knowledge is power!!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

great work guys, thought I'd lost 4 months of my life
:shock: one problem though
what have you done to Gaxiola's head? :wink:


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks guys - I thought my 'puter was broke first - cleaned cookies and lotsa things out, but it was also broke when I checked it on SWMBO's mac book. A stirling effort.

Dave :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

My hat (pudding basin) is off to the team of experts who raised the forum from the near dead.

Many thanks, and I like the new look, may take a while to get used to it, but it looks great!

cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Great effort guys!!!! Thankyou Red and Ken.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I know 30+ have said it, but thanks you 2......great effort and very much appreciated.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Well done to the computer geniussesss!!

However, my computer is now worse than ever. When I turned it on this afternoon, the image picture things were on the wrong side of the screen - on the right instead of left. I knew how to fix that but after I neatly chopped the screen in half with my chainsaw and swopped over the sides, it did not come on again. So maybe I did not know how to fix it afterall.


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Legendary effort guys....
As Oscar Goldman (aka six million dollar man) said-" We have the technology - we can rebuild him" 8)
Thanks again to all the team behind the rebuild.
cheers
Devo


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ohhh this is a bit scary...

I am reading left to right but eyes are being drawn right to left, damn my Graphoc design training, all said and done the forum looks good with lots of new features, havent checked it all out yet but I dip my hat to the moderators ( No matter how much effort was put in )...

* Seems slow on my 56k connection

Nice work guys, lets roll!

PS - my 1000th post again! ( Major De ja Vu )


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

AKFF is back, and with a new look. Ahhhhhh all is well with the world again.  Although my wife may not agree. :twisted:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Clarkos said:
> 
> 
> > PS What do KFDU think of having their name on the heading at the top?
> ...


Is that right. I never noticed it before. My appologies. I take it back.

It still looks great. I'm now seeing approx 75% of the picture signatures. Probably something to do with our firewall. They are being very picky lately. They've pretty much blocked all the photo hosting sites and youtube.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Awesome work guys on the updated forum. It certianly takes us into the next era of forums. Very impressed.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay yay yay! what the hell did i do before i found this site! and how frustrating when i see a whole topic devoted to me and i couldn't frigging answer!

Well done guys, you are truly gods to be devoted to forever!!!!!!

big mwahs all round!

(altho i'm sure i had broke the 300 posts mark, but i'm not complaining, i'd be buggered if i could remember all my pb's if i had to redo them! hahahahahahaha!)


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

well done guys.. luv the new look too

Cheers

Ivan


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

To coincide with the suave and sophisticated new forum, I've updated my avatar to something more...well, suave and sophisticated


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: :shock: WOW :shock: :shock:

What a ride 

Great work again !!!

you deserve a huge fish :wink:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

We can breathe again  Well done Red and all others who managed to undertake this "Lazarus" effort :mrgreen:


----------



## fishinflo (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank god, I thought i'd broken the new computer.Cheers guys,it's far too cold to go outside and fish!


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Guys,

great job in getting things back in order, much appreciated.

Cheers

Jefoo


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice job boys.
Are you sure you didn't try to upload the new look site as a test , causing the loss of data :wink: 
Anyway, i guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. It'll grow on me i guess.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Top job guys getting the the forum up and running again


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I hope my initial registration earlier this week didn't break the database! :lol:

I had to register three times this week to hop on board  Thanks for thaking the time out during a hectic week to activate my new user account.

Great work getting the site back up and running so quickly guys, and the forum upgrade is a nice improvement too


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Is anyone able to get into chat, or is that out of action, coz I am getting fatal error messages at the moment?


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

redPHOENIX - from the ashes new life is reborn. And don't it look great.....

The new format takes a bit to get the hang of but looks great in 16X9 Format.

Adrian


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

_FLASH_ new forum, thought you were trying to get rid of me for a moment!!??


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

PoddyMullet said:


> 3 Cheers for the Ken and Red show :!:


*Cheers
Cheers
Cheers*


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

quite a shame tho..... i was hoping Kraley's avatar would get lost in cyberspace somewhere but it didn't happen :shock:

hehe - its a clown thing... nothing personal rofl


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Love your work guys. Now did you remember to tape down the leccy chord in the hallway so no one else trips over it?? :wink:


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

great to see the site back up, you guys derserve a pat on the back for all your hard work, well done, steve,


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Thanks guys.
I agree with Woody, most people don't realize the amount of time and effort you guys have put in to get the forum back up and running.
The new look is great.
Thanks again.

Chris


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow! Very impressive stuff fellas. Great to have the last 4 months back again and the new look is growing on me by the minute.

A question; where is the "Next Topic" button? It seems we have to click the "Back to...." button and pick the next topic from the list.

A suggestion; a "Post Reply" button at bottom of page (closest to most recent message).

A critique; gee it's much slower to go from page to page. I'm on 50 - 56Kbps dialup and it's much slower than the previous format.

I'm sure (hope) that there are a few tweaks to be made to get best performance & usability. I'm still somewhat stunned by the amount of time spent to achieve this new look, well done.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok, I found the "Post Reply" button. As a sympton of how slow things happen, it takes quite a while for it ti appear on the page after opening.

I'm adding this second reply as I couldn't find an "edit" button. Waited a lomg time for that but still not there (or hiding :? ). As much as I like the new look, it's verrry slow. It's taken me about two hours to read ~ 10 topics. Late, tired & frustrated - will see if I have more luck tomorrow night.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Great effort Leigh & Red to get the forum back.

The new format is brilliant.

Rod


----------



## Meat (Jun 13, 2007)

Great work fellas


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Well done everybody, great effort.
I was getting withdrawal symptoms.
Great to be back.

Ian


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done Red and Ken a great effort to revive the forum in this format and looks great.

When the forum crashed my PC was out for 30 hours [cured by Gunston], but since being online again I've had AKFF withdawal symptoms until this morning

Again thanks fellas


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

It sure is different, Leigh, you're a bloody champ and your side kick Ken too, who would have thought a party clown could be so useful!?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Red, I really like the new look. I'm amazed that you were able to accomplish so much in such a short period of time. Well done.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

as everyone else has said, top effort fellas.

one small problem - i cant see pictures that are hosted offsite (like Reds fish bar signature, and some others in other posts, like catch of the day etc)
also, it takes a while (20seconds) for the icons (that indicate whether a thread has new posts or not) to appear..

any help? i couldnt find anyhting relating to it elsewhere.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I foollowed your explenations up to a point but then you lost me and it all went over my head mate. I do however understand how much efort you had put in and I am sure I speak for a lot more than just myself in saying that we are in yor debt for eternaty mate.

*ANY SUGGESTIONS FROM ALL YOU OTHER YAKKERS IN HOW WE CAN SHOW OUR APPRECIATION TO THESE GUYS?* I personaly think a top notch rod and reel combo should be purchased and all who wants to contribute to paying for it must send a blue note to a specific point.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

well done guys,
we will be able to say remember the big storm in june, the one that hit NSW and wiped out the forum.
If it was good weather i wouldn't have noticed for a few days but in the rubbish we have had i check every few hours to make sure no one else got on the water either.

it all looks good, it just feels like i woke up left handed rather than right.

Kerry


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Pure genius! You are bloody awesome.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice work guys the forum looks great. I wish I could understand half of what Red described :lol: . I'm in awe.

One thing I miss from the old forum though, is posts I had read used to change colour from posts I hadn't read. Am I missing something? Is there a way to make this happen? I just liked being able to tell at a glance if I had already read a post.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Ummmm..... did we always have "kayak fishing down under" underneath Australian Kayak Fishing Forum. Maybe I missed it before because it was the same old, same old. I thought it was a link for KFDU.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks to all involved.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

It's great to have the forums back and the new look is interesting.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Me again, all good though not getting notification to email since crash. Sent pm to Scott, probably fishing... lucky bugger.

All my settings seem fine.??

help


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up Kraley. I just never noticed it before.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Camel I agree with you. I too nmiss those colour changes. It would make things much easier to know at a glance what has been red and what not. RED any posibility to help out by any chance.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

camel said:


> .
> 
> One thing I miss from the old forum though, is posts I had read used to change colour from posts I hadn't read. Am I missing something?


I have colour changes with mine, red colour is showing on unread ones in left column and, ones I read are going grey/black


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dodge said:


> camel said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


 I agree with Richo , i get a colour change after i have read the post, works fine, its taking a bit of getting used to the new format , but i put that down to age


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Dodge said:


> I have colour changes with mine


thanks Dodge
 I missed picking up on the colour change as well 
 we'll get used to the new look guys


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice work fellas!

Took a couple of views to get used to it, but I like it now.

The only request I have is to get attachments opening in a seperate window (Or tab for Firefox) again. Otherwise you close the wrong thing.

Top effort again though guys


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

One feature of the old forum that I miss is that View New/Unread Posts would have the forum name in a separate column. This was a very useful aid in deciding whether or not to read the new post. I know the forum name is still displayed, but its nowhere near as prominent as it used to be, and much harder to scan


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I had a very frustrating session on the new format forum last night with it being very slow and frequently loggin me off, especially whenever I tried to vote in the Polls. (It did however let me vote several times in the Kraley Avatar Poll - not saying how I voted  .

Then tonight, in the quest for truth, justice and the.... oops, sorry - wrong forum. In a semi-scientific approach to find where the problem might lay, I plugged in my old computer (P1, Windows 95 Plus and working at 33kbps) and logged on to the new whizz-bang AKFF.

Guess what? It's so much faster, I can see all attachments (some I couldn't see last night), hasn't logged me off when I voted in those Polls (again! :shock: ).

Conclusion: my new(er) whizz-bang 'puter with XP is, for some reason, incompatible with the new whizz-bang AKFF. Looks like it's time to seek professional help for the computer. Or better yet, find some teenage kid to sort it out.

Thanks for the response on my post, Ken. Looks like I have it sorted.

Back to using old faithful (has never crashed, had a virus or any other problems in all the years I've had it) for a while and enjoying AKFF again  . The weather here is crap for the w/e so this is the closest I'll get to yakfishing.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

kraley said:


> Glad you got it sorted. I think that actually your new whiz bang computer just is connecting at a MUCH slower modem speed than you previous one. Find some acne-faced nerd on your block who never has talked to a girl and get him to check out your modem driver and the modem setup in XP - you'll get to use that new one yet.
> 
> Perserverence is unfortunately required.


Ken, the newer computer usually is connected at about 50Kbps whereas the old clunker runs at 33Kbps. For about the first year I was on the forum I was using both computers (as I was living in two houses at the time) and had thought the newest was the fastest. I had no problems with speed until the new format appeared so it appears something in that computer doesn't mesh with the new format so will get a full de-bug done on it.

I still wish I could click on a "Next Topic" button instead of the "back to..." one that's now provided.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQNaL5IAAAxfgAAQQAUAAIYgEAAn5d9gIABISqY1NGhozU0yeoEqNCGRoME9IQcTneNnJ5vjDK/szgl6KVKDslkP4aFqoNLQiZZZouDpcsgYLS+2H+8xiak1R7YdiOcJ+LuSKcKEgBrRfJA=


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Dave, are you running IE or firefox?
> 
> If IE, does running firefox speed things up at all?
> 
> Red.


Red, I'm running IE & haven't tried Firefox even though I keep meaning to install it. Speeds are fine now, back to what I was getting prior ro new format. When I get a chance this week, I'll get my good(?) computer looked at by someone & hopefully running right. Once I'm satisfied with it I'll make a few changes like broadband, Firefox & possibly Linux.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Red, Ken and everyone else involved..........AWESOME             

Going back through everything I've missed over the past few weeks


----------

